# Medical Insurance



## SKJag (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey everyone! I am going to be hitchhiking from Ireland to Turkey next in three months and a question came up that I didn't know how to respond: "Are you getting traveler's medical insurance?" In terms of something like what I am doing, is it wise to get that or is it not worth the money?


----------



## Anagor (Jul 11, 2014)

I would get one. I'm no expert, but as far as I know your domestic medical insurance will pay for some costs but not for all. Especially if some transportation from say Turkey back to Ireland would be necessary it could become expensive. I googled and here in Germany you get an "Auslandskrankenversicherung" for 3 months (excluding US/Canada!) for about 50 € ... Don't know how the prices are in Ireland. But if it's not too expensive I'd do it. I'd check for some tests published in magazines or web first to get the insurance with the best cost/performance ratio. Just my 2 cents ...


----------

